# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  Продаю своё железо на гарантии Москва

## Rom-B

Память DIMM DDR(3200) 256Mb M.Tec  -  850 рублёв
Мать Gigabyte GA-K8VT800 Socket 754, Via K8T800, DDR 400, AGP, Sound, SATA, LAN, ATX. - 850 рублёв
Процессор AMD Sempron 2600+ Palermo Socket 754 64 bit  -  1100 рублёв
CD-ROM Toshiba - Samsung IDE 52x32x52 SH-R522 - 450 руб.
Корпус ATX 350W USB на передней панели, белый, красивый - 750 руб
Оптическая беспроводная мышь USB+PS/2 чёрная стильная  - 300 руб.
Жесткий диск Samsung 40 GB 7200rpm  -  1100 руб.

За всё  5000 + привезу на машине по Москве.

----------

